# One guitarist + two amps



## ducer (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi fellas,
Currently I'm trying to figure out how to set everything to play live/rehearsalls without a second guitarist in the band. I would like to use two different amps and two different cabs, looper, delay pedal and a/b/y switcher so the whole setup will look like this:

guitar -> tuner -> isp decimator -> a/b/y switcher

a signal path: bogner uberschall
b signal path: delay pedal (just 7ms of delay) -> looper -> mesa dr

And now the question is - how to correct this setup (or maybe its' just ok) so when I will play a lead lines the other amp will play only backing track (pre-recorded or recorded live). Is there any looper with a/b/y switch which can help me to do this (because right now I will have to "dance" on the stompboxes and make two moves: one to start playback and one to kill the signal using a/b/y switcher)

Looking forward for your help


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 7, 2013)

I was looking at having a similar setup for a while, but the band sorta dissolved before I got the cash for a second head and cab haha

I never found a looper that had the ABY thing you mentioned, so I still would have been doing two moves to get it to work so that there were two totally separate signals rather than my playing on top of the looped signal

You may be able to have these guys make you an ABY pedal small enough so that you can start the looper playback and kill the signal in one stomp

ABY Box Pedals - Loop-Master Pedals


----------



## Overtone (Sep 7, 2013)

I remember Pigtronix putting out a pretty cool and intricate looper pedal that facilitates two instruments at once. It might have also had the kind of feature that you want. 

As for current setup and gear, is the looping amp dedicated to only looping? That might be something you have to do... I'm not in the best state to think about it though... only wanted to mention the piggie.


----------



## ducer (Sep 8, 2013)

I've found that there is a looper called Digitech JamMan Stereo. I already sent an email to them asking if my configuration is possible. Also it seems that this looper is the best choice under 300 USD


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice! Let us know if it works the way you need it to


----------



## JustMac (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like my kinda porno


----------



## TheKindred (Sep 8, 2013)

Doesn't the RC30 have the ability to send the loop to only the left or right?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 8, 2013)

JustMac said:


> Sounds like my kinda porno



 

I'm pretty sure the RC30 only has controls for the level of each recorded track, not to split like an ABY


----------



## ducer (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok, Digitech said that's not possible. What about AXE FX Ultra or AXE FX 2 ?


----------



## petereanima (Sep 10, 2013)

You could also record the backing track at home and send it directly to the PA via MP3 player...you would have to play to a clicktrack that way, but i guess you figured that out already. But that way, you could avoid the hardcore shlepping of a second stack, and a big amount of cash.

EDIT: If it's only the missing rythm during a lead, you could even try having the bassist using a distortion on those parts...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 11, 2013)

Another thing you could try is to get a looper with a lot of memory like the rc30 and just record the rhythm parts for the whole set and send that to the other amp/cab without worrying about the ABY


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 16, 2013)

I think you are literally trying to be 2 guitarists! I would recommend studying the rigs of guitarists like John Petrucci (Youtube) who have to compensate their live sound to emulate their sound on the recording. I think what you are trying to do is really hard on so many levels (although, with MIDI you can do almost anything). Focusing on a "wall of sound" type tone might be more effective and practical. Also, Petrucci's solo album is interesting because while he does double parts, during the solo's, everything is 1 guitar, bass, and drums; no rhythm parts at all. Good luck!


----------



## ducer (Sep 21, 2013)

Petrucci here, Petrucci there... I was waiting for the time when someone will use Petrucci in this topic 

With MIDI it's quite easy to do, but it can also be done with some wood block which connects both pedals, so one hit turns playback on and AB switch to cut-off the line.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, if you want to forgo the live aspect of it, you could just hook it up to an audio interface and a laptop with whatever DAW you like. If it has to be live, I think the guitarist of Veil Of Maya uses the Boss one that somebody mentioned above to do what you're essentially trying to do if memory serves.


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 17, 2013)

For as extensively as you are wanting to do it, I would look and do some serious research on bands that only operate with one guitarist that actually use 2 tracks live.

I am running a stereo rig that I would suggest to anyone at the moment.

If you have a way to make backtracks, get your drummer to slap the LEAD guitar parts in the backtrack (mine uses a L-R splitter, backtrack comes to him, song FX/etc/etc goes out to the PA) and just use two rigs and offset the sound however you prefer.

My chain: Guitar -> Mono Input Line 6 M13 -> Stereo Delay + Barberpole Phaser with all FX parameters set to 0 except turning up the mix a little bit -> Left & Right Output -> Rig 1 & 2.

That way you can AT LEAST get two rhythm sounds with your timing and not as much frequency cancellation.

Then like I said, it sucks, but toss the leads in the back track because PAs would be more susceptible to pull that off for you rather than trying to obtain a nice, heavy rhythm tone through a PA that you have no clue what it will be/sound like.

That's my 2 cents.

Until I get another guitar player, it will be just me unfortunately.

The worst part is that we don't even have a bassist, so I'll have to buy a bass to start making back tracks for it, but then I want to run it through a real bass rig so therein lies ANOTHER problem!

It's just never ending, right? We all just want to be the one guitarist that can do it all, but we can't. I wonder what it would be like if I just even had a 3rd hand...lol.


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 17, 2013)

But aside from that, I think the most important thing to remember when you're playing live is who you are a musician.

If you lack another guitarist, but you are best buds and you honestly enjoy making the music that you do with them, then screw it! OWN IT, man, play as the only guitarist! That "truth" in your playing and owning up to your sound with your buds will shine through more than anything else. 

If your bassist and rhythm section is stellar, and you have a great frontman, I think most people will forego the lack of a guitar rhythm when you switch to your leads.

That's my 2 cents. I guess it depends on the music though. Most people are too "into metal" to want anything less than 2 guitarists riffing it out, eh?


----------

